# This software sounds good but is it safe?



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello All - as we all know W10 comes with loads of bloatware, this program claims to make removing things easy but is it safe?

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ndows-10-apps-with-this-new-open-source-tool/

Regards Silversurf


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A large portion of the bloatware can be removed within Windows 10's *Settings - Apps* section.
The remainder of it can be removed within Piriform CCleaner's *Tools - Uninstall* section.
I've had success many times by using the above method, so I would hesitant to use a new third-party tool.
I read about Bloatbox earlier today, and it doesn't impress me at all.

------------------------------------------------


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

If it's open source it's likely safe, however most people don't know that malware does exist in open source projects too.

At a minimum before using some code, you need to make sure to get it from original repository and one that has high traffic.

But that's still not guarantee it's safe, but in relation to closed source programs it much less likely to get bad software.

The link to software which you posted is absolutely not trusted nor good enough for my taste, you will be much safer and get better results with:

Bulk Crap Uninstaller
https://github.com/Klocman/Bulk-Crap-Uninstaller


----------



## SilverSurf (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello flavallee and zebanovich - many thanks for your expert advice. I have downloaded and installed CCleaner and will remember not to use the registry feature.

Regards Silversurf


----------



## rheenapescadero (Jul 25, 2020)

how to tract people


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

rheenapescadero said:


> how to tract people


I know who you are or at least what you're trying to do (I mean it)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

zebanovich said:


> I know who you are or at least what you're trying to do (I mean it)


Zeb,

It's not appropriate to confront, accuse or threaten other members in the public forums so if you have a problem with this person please use the report button and explain your concerns.


----------

